# Flats boat cap off restore



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it a back country?


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

What kind of boat? Taking the cap off isn't always necessary. There are ways around it. I'm doing the same thing now, and did it leaving the cap on.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/540462-flats-boat-cap-off-restore.html


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep that is mine. Off Shore Mirage 18.2. I have tried to post pictures but I can't find the button. It has Flats Jack plate and Lenco trim tabs, 21.6 push pole

I have tried to post pictures but the button that say insert image just put img in the message. Also I can't see were to input the signature

Permitchaser


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this your boat


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

What works for me about posting pictures is after the picture is posted somewhere on the internet you right click on the picture then click on view source.  You will then get a whole mess of data,  click on edit, then find and type jpg in the search box.  When you find something that starts with http and ends with .jpg, you cop[y and paste that in between the







  brackets that pop up when you hit the photo button.  Then preview the post to make sure it worked.  Do not include anything before the http or after the .jpg


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Pg350. Yes that's my boat. Not exactly a skiff but i need space for my 4 grandsons. It now has a Suzuki DF140 on it.

Thanks for your help in posting pictures. It is a lot simpiler on THT


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> What kind of boat? Taking the cap off isn't always necessary. There are ways around it. I'm doing the same thing now, and did it leaving the cap on.


I had no way around it other than cutting up the floor


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

[image][/img]

This is a shot of the top as I was trying to fix the tank without the cap off


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I guess I still don't know how to post a photo


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you pics uploaded to a photobucket or similar account? If they are give me the link and I will figure it out then explain it better than I did before. Did you use the photo button? It looks like a little picture and is the third button in from the left. The way I explained it before was a way to take pictures from just about any site, but it should be easier if you use photobucket.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

[imhttp://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w564/tevans48/Flats%20Boat/bth_092_zpsb38cc994.jpgg][/img]

This is a picture of my boat when I started to put the tank in the front hatch.  As you can see it is big enough but I was advised to not put it in the front cause it would not ride well


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Are you pics uploaded to a photobucket or similar account?  If they are give me the link and I will figure it out then explain it better than I did before.  Did you use the photo button?  It looks like a little picture and is the third button in from the left.  The way I explained it before was a way to take pictures from just about any site, but it should be easier if you use photobucket.


 I did what you said and you can look at my last post no picture


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

When you paste the link between the brackets  make sure that is starts with http and ends with jpg.  When you did it, you some how pasted the url inside of the bracket. 
It should look like this  [img] http blah bla bla bla .jpg   but with no spaces.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This is what you had:
[imhttp://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w564/tevans48/Flats%20Boat/bth_092_zpsb38cc994.jpgg][/img]

Fixed









Missed the middle by two spaces- just moved the g] from the end to the beginning - you'll get it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I get it outside the brackets


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

no...inside the brackets

img] [/imgI left off the fist and last [] things as they won't show up

So, click the third button from the left on the top row "Insert Image".  Then paste your link (like you did) right in the middle of the two ] [ things (highlighted above)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I went by to see my boat today and they just have the rub rail off and are working on the silicon between the cap and hull. Nothing to take pictures of. I should have some in a few days. Once he gets the push pole platform off I am going to take it home and shine it up. Any thoughts on how to clean aluminum tubing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK the ugly stage has started now the push Pole Platform is off and at my house to clean up.  The rub rail is off and they have cut all the silicon out.  The Motor and Jack plate are off




















I put all these photos in right per all the instructions but they won't preview


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am going to try again to post pictures


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks man I was wondering what happened. This site is much harder than THT


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

If you are on photobucket you don't need to know any code. In the "links to share your photo" section on photobucket, click on the bottom code (labeled IMG). Clicking on that will copy the code. Then just paste code as is into your thread here. No html knowledge required.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

See if this works :-X


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

[/URL][/img]

Nope that did not work


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

See "My flats boat is cursed" on this site to continue


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

URL=http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/tevans48/media/image_zps58f1e229.jpg.html]







[/URL]

This is my platform top the I have sanded to the glass and primed and now will add 4 more coats. It had a bunch of peeling gelcoat on it and most of the lids and storage on the boat. Does anyone know why that happened? :-X


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

because your boat is cursed?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep your right. I forgot to shoot the squirrel to swing over it or was that a chicken ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

My gelcoat is cracking and chipping in my sponson hatches, they were used as livewell so I'm assuming 10 years of dry walt water just took it's toll. Same with yours.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well mine is a '97 and all the lids, live wells, under seats and front hatch are peeling so I guess you are right :'(


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The cursed boat has been in the shop for 2 weeks to get the motor on and the new live well pumps. When I get it back it's time for the gas tank install and some glassing the floor back. I can't wait to see what she will do on the water :-X


----------

